# Swedish Open 2009



## Annica (Jun 16, 2009)

Swedish open will take place September 5-6 in Stockholm, Sweden.

For more information and registration:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SwedishOpen2009
http://www.svekub.se/SM2009/


----------



## hr.mohr (Jun 16, 2009)

No 5x5x5? Guess I better practise some 4x4x4 then...

[edit]

Think I'll be there anyway


----------



## Annica (Jun 16, 2009)

There's not enough time at the venue, so I had to skip 5x5x5. :/


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 16, 2009)

I will have to do some serious investigating for this one. I was planning on flying back from Indonesia to Holland on Saturday, but I guess I could do the NL-US-Indonesia-Sweden-Holland thing and have 1 more competition before I return to work.

Serious planning this weekend, but I like this option!


----------



## Henrik (Jun 16, 2009)

Annica said:


> There's not enough time at the venue, so I had to skip 5x5x5. :/




Are you sure about that?

And you had to skip the event. 



Joking you are the boss of this comp, but I like the time schedule


----------



## Annica (Jun 17, 2009)

Arnaud, it's going to be an awesome comp, it would be a shame for you to miss it! =)

And Henrik, yes, the time schedule is grat. Thank you for your help.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 27, 2009)

Annica said:


> Arnaud, it's going to be an awesome comp, it would be a shame for you to miss it! =)
> 
> And Henrik, yes, the time schedule is grat. Thank you for your help.


Planning and booking everything tomorrow. Crossing the dateline is very weird
But doing 3 competitions on 3 different continents in 3 weeks (4 weekends) is just to good to resist


----------



## hr.mohr (Aug 20, 2009)

This competition will be my last chance to qualify for worlds. Please use the easy scrambles


----------



## Pitzu (Sep 8, 2009)

Could you tell anything about 4x4 BLD and multi?!
Congrats to Arvid for the successful solve!  What about the DNF-ers?! Were they close? In multi how many cubes did Henrik try? What was Daniels missed cube?


----------



## KConny (Sep 9, 2009)

Last night I remembered that I didn't adjust U-face when done with centres, because I use U2 for centers that happens some time. The time was 14 min. Haven't been practising blind for a long time.

I messed up the parity fix for M2/R2 on one of the cubes for multi.

Henrik tried 7 cubes. Mats tried 5. Then there were a couple who tried 3, but mostly 2.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 10, 2009)

KConny said:


> Henrik tried 7 cubes. Mats tried 5. Then there were a couple who tried 3, but mostly 2.



No, I tried 6 but got only 2. The one closest in 4BLD (apart from Clement and Arvid of course) I think was Mats Luthman and that with a time sub-20. None of mine were close. Henrik had the very bad luck that his first solve got stuck after only a few moves, it had popped inside!! I believe it was a borrowed cube


----------



## Pitzu (Sep 10, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Henrik had the very bad luck that his first solve got stuck after only a few moves, it had popped inside!! I believe it was a borrowed cube


OMG!  :fp Was it EastSheen 4x4?! I'm waiting for my mini QJ. It has been shipped!


----------



## Henrik (Sep 10, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Henrik had the very bad luck that his first solve got stuck after only a few moves, it had popped inside!! I believe it was a borrowed cube
> ...



Yea I was not allowed to use my Meffert's 4x4 because it still had 6 corners with a logo printed in the tile.
I the borrowed an ES from Daniel, memoed in sub-10 (not done that for 6 months) started solving and on 5 center the only one on the bottom (for me) it pops an internal edge.

The cube was an easy scramble, as far as i remember (I want to forget) 10 centers done and a 1x1x4 row on red green side done (matching the red and green centers.)

MultiBLD: 2/7 I switched two memos, and then just a lot of mistakes and I'm still not that good at memoing corners with my letter pairs.


----------



## KConny (Sep 10, 2009)

Ohh, sorry Mats. And Henrik, for the cube. First time I ever see that happening. Too bad it was on such an easy scramble. 

Mats: Although it looked like I was far from it, the only pieces that wasn't solved where the ones that started out in the U layer. So just U move from solved, if it would've been preformed when I was done with my centers. To me that's much closer than to have a couple of edges wrong because of wrong memo, wrong recall or wrong execution.


----------

